# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Samsung updates !

## mohamed73

*29.11.2011  Samsung Star Duos (C6712) Unbrick – Boot repair supported*   *Whats new :*  * Added support for: * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Please click "Check for Updates" Button in RIFF JTAG Manager to download and install new files.*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## aymanakrab

thanks very much

----------

